# vibrating and pulsing



## Katty

two things;

1. at night when i go up to my Sonny's cage to adjust his wheel or something [i have to do that time to time to keep the noise down], i kind of startle him, and he rolls into a ball and huffs. That's normal, sure. But he goes beyond a huff into a sort of vibrate. He will literally sound like a cell phone vibrating on a pillow or something. But it only occurs at night when it's his time to play and do whatever he wants, and when he gets angry.

2. He does this strange pulsing thing time to time. Not the "playing with himself" kind of pulsing. I'll feel him pulse when I have him in his hat he sleeps in on my lap, he sometimes does it after waking up, or right before going back to sleep. It is like his body just twitches a few times then he goes right back to being a normal hedgie. And if I try to open the hat to look at him to see what he's up to, he'll stop and stare at me with his "leave me alone, i'm trying to sleep!" look.

Help or insight is appreciated =]


----------



## azyrios

The first is completely normal, it make them look more harmful to predators, or more cute to us.

The second is also seems normal, he may be trying to get comfortable, or may be dreaming.


----------



## Katty

ahh alright. That sounds good! I just was unsure about both of those things because I have never read anything about them before. The answers are always "boy time", and "its just huffing" even though I know it wasn't the case.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## azyrios

the twitching that is really concerning to hedgie parents is if your hedgehog cannot roll in a ball and does not have it's quills raised and looks like it is having a seizure, in which case i would see a vet. 

Another bad twitch is if your hedgehog is running around and suddenly falls and starts seizing. (i am not sure if this is noticeably different from huffing, someone else may better explain it.)

If your hedgehog returns to normal after it happens, he is most likely fine. A seizure will cause nasty side effects.


----------



## Ahava

oh trust me, the second one happens to me all the time. Often he does that to let me know he is trying to go to sleep--while sitting on me--and to stop moving darnit! Like azyrios also said, he could be dreaming. But don't worry, my hedgie twitches like that too. =)


----------



## Reaper

My one hedgie will roll up and huff. If that doesn't work she will also pop and click. After that she will vibrate and actually growl. A growling hedgie is the cutest thing but I never would laugh. I would tell her how intimidating and frightening she was but I was still going to pick her up even though I was terrified. She seldom growls anymore and mostly will ball up for a few seconds and huff. It takes a long time with some hedgies to get used to being picked up and held.


----------



## Nancy

A rhythmic twitching is quite normal for babies and it lessens with age. It can be concerning to a new parent because it does look much like a seizure. It's normal.


----------



## Vortex

Nancy said:


> A rhythmic twitching is quite normal for babies and it lessens with age. It can be concerning to a new parent because it does look much like a seizure. It's normal.


 haha Lulu was doing that last night and i started freeking out like "omg whats wrong? what are you doing? are you ok??" but then i read that and was like ohhhh okay... bout had a mild heart attack. :lol:


----------



## Kendall&priscilla

*What to do*

What can I do to get her familiar with me so I can pet her and hold her


----------



## nikki

Please start your own thread with your question. This thread is 6 years old.


----------

